# Hoiw do I propagate giant ambulia



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

I just bought a giant ambulia plant. Probelm is it is too tall for my tank. So can I cut it shorter and then put this stems in my other tank and they will live??
Thanks
How do you propagate edolea as well?
And how do you anchor your plants to the ground?
Thank you!


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> I just bought a giant ambulia plant. Probelm is it is too tall for my tank. So can I cut it shorter and then put the cut off stems in my other tank and they will live??
> Thanks
> How do you propagate edolea as well?
> And how do you anchor your plants to the ground?
> Thank you!


 it made little sense. Sorry guys


----------

